# looking for members



## sammy (Feb 25, 2008)

weve got 1300 acre in randolph county and were trying to hold our members down to 17 we only need two or three members we are looking for good hunters with good hunting ethics we have got all types of terrian that you  could think about to hunt our memberships is 750.00 for a single membership and 775.00 for a family membership thank you sammy sdclhn@planttel.net or 2293435405


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2008)

How far are you from Lagrange?


----------



## Camokid (Feb 25, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 25, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sammy Congrats On Your New Lease. The Tbgator That Sent You A Pm Is A Good Man He Will Make You A Good Member . He Can't Hit A Deer Anyway He Is Blind In One Eye And Can't See Out The Other One Lol. Good Hunting To You Gaboy.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the bump Frank


----------



## sammy (Feb 26, 2008)

*members needed*

i dont know how far this land is from lagrange but you could probuly google it.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 26, 2008)

sammy said:


> i dont know how far this land is from lagrange but you could probuly google it.



I don't know about Lagrange but its about 130 miles from Columbus.


----------



## 2789britt (Feb 26, 2008)

where in relation to top bait in cuthbert is the land located i an in a club about 10 miles outside of cuthbert closer to coleman


----------



## tbgator (Feb 26, 2008)

Georgia Boy48 said:


> Sammy Congrats On Your New Lease. The Tbgator That Sent You A Pm Is A Good Man He Will Make You A Good Member . He Can't Hit A Deer Anyway He Is Blind In One Eye And Can't See Out The Other One Lol. Good Hunting To You Gaboy.



Thanks Frank, talked to Sammy today and we're in like Flynn.


----------



## Camokid (Feb 27, 2008)

*Pm Sent*

Sammy, you have a PM. Looking for club info. Thanks


----------



## Camokid (Feb 27, 2008)

*Btt*

Thanks.


----------



## Camokid (Feb 28, 2008)

*Help.....*

Is there anyone out there that can tell Sammy he has mail, Thanks. 

Camokid


----------



## sammy (Feb 29, 2008)

*sammy*

i know that i have email but i have had no time to answer all of them but i am working your way sorry about that


----------



## hank reese (Feb 29, 2008)

hey sammy, would like more info please.  thanks


----------



## POPA D (Feb 29, 2008)

*Lease*

Pm Sent


----------



## sammy (Mar 6, 2008)

we are almost full we are only needing one are two more members thanks to todd and the boys from copper tire they are the reason we are almost full and thank you old ga boy for sending todd our way sdclhn@planttel.net or 2293435405


----------



## tbgator (Mar 6, 2008)

sammy said:


> we are almost full we are only needing one are two more members thanks to todd and the boys from copper tire they are the reason we are almost full and thank you old ga boy for sending todd our way sdclhn@planttel.net or 2293435405


We look forward to huntin with ya Sammy


----------



## sammy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Looking For Members*

i still have one opening


----------



## sammy (Mar 12, 2008)

come on yall i know somebody needs to get in a good club i still have openings sdclhn@planttel.net or 2293435405


----------

